# Indian ISPs among the BitTorrent Throttling ISPs



## snubbed (Apr 22, 2008)

*Source -* *torrentfreak.com//images/vuze-plug-in-results.pdf
All the major Indian ISPs - BSNL, VSNL, Reliance, Airtel are in that list.

I've myself experienced it in my Airtel connection. When i easily get 30-31kbps in my 256kbps connection for http downloads I get only 20-24kbps on a well seeded torrent.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 22, 2008)

If I am not wrong, Indian ISPs are famous for many malpractices as well.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats fine with me.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 22, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> If I am not wrong, Indian ISPs are famous for many malpractices as well.



Yes that right. And that happens because most of the Indian broadband users are ignorant to what they are getting from ISPs.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 22, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Yes that right. And that happens because most of the Indian broadband users are ignorant to what they are getting from ISPs.


Moreover, their custoemr care sucks........for any problem they have only one solution: "Sir, please do anti-virus, anti-spyware, anti-adware scan and your problem will be solved."

I have had more pathetic incidents with CC guys!
CC is more of a "fancy" term with hardly any "value" atleast in some companies.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 22, 2008)

I think that every ISP will start manipulating HTTP Traffic next. Total nut crackers


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 22, 2008)

*not a way..............I really reject this I use airtel and i get a fanatastic speeds......... and their(airtel) customer care is superb mine problems get solve in less then 3-4 hours.airtel rocksss*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow my doubts now confirmed...
What did i tell ya guys... I suspected this... 
But the thing is they affect my download only at some times...
What shall we do guys?
Is there a way to complain? In u.s this could be seen in a different angle...but in india with corrupt officials...g dont think we will ever move another step..,
Hoping for next version of torrent technology to hit...coz now with all ISP's started to block torrent , its time we make a next move... 
Please dont delete this thread since because it has torrent word in it...
This is a bad activity from ISP's towards free internet...
And its against very basic rule of free internet ! 
Keep this thread alive...


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 23, 2008)

Most Indian ISPs are like cheap overselling wehbosts. Everything is ok till you are using only a "little bit" of what is allocated to you.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> *not a way..............I really reject this I use airtel and i get a fanatastic speeds......... and their(airtel) customer care is superb mine problems get solve in less then 3-4 hours.airtel rocksss*



I vouch for you partner......I also have been using Airtel for 2 years now and I am getting more than expected speeds, that too without any major problem. On couple of instances my modem stopped working and it was replaced as promised within 4 hrs (which is what they claim their SLA to be). Very happy with Airtel (Touch Wood) and I wish they soon launch a 1Mbps conn speed within 1500.



naveen_reloaded said:


> Hoping for next version of torrent technology to hit...coz now with all ISP's started to block torrent , its time we make a next move...
> Please dont delete this thread since because it has torrent word in it...
> This is a bad activity from ISP's towards free internet...
> And its against very basic rule of free internet !
> Keep this thread alive...



Screw torrent, I use RS, direct download, absolute blazing speeds only bottelnecked by your ISP.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 23, 2008)

The median reset rate
BSNL-NIB National Internet Backbone: 11.14%

pretty serious numbers here


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes torrent speeds are being throttled over here in chandigarh.

Everyday at 7:00 in the morning my connection goes off and it's back by 8:05... Am very much sure that this is intentionally done... Torrent speeds never go above 211kBps and bsnl customer care sucks...


----------



## napster007 (Apr 23, 2008)

look on the bright side guys.....piracy over the p2p network is shooting for the stars in india now and the ISP's give a rats ass about it. so we have a bit of advantage too!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 23, 2008)

I dont get you napster..

Sam9s....
Oh yeah rs sucks big time dude...next time try to download a big chunk of file and when its half way and something happens then you will know which one is best...i agree for small files say withing 100mb its ok...but above it torrent rocks...no denial!

And explain me why torrent contributes to major sharing part rather than your r.s...


----------



## napster007 (Apr 23, 2008)

^^whats not to get....ISP's over here know the amount of piracy that goes around but don't care at all. In other countries they have strict rules. So indian ISP's have their own advantage


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^
can you name a few the countries that have strict rules against piracy over torrents ?



_


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually its difficult to control piracy in india...the underground world cant be controlled by some riaa officials or anyone...its much more complicated... If they control internet , everyone will swift to the old way of getting what they want...
I think its better we change the way internet works or change torrent working...

I seriously dont get it...what if i run a server ? Wont there be a constant upload and download? Wont that affect their network? What if tom world is changing to grid computing? When all system are interconnected and world together? Wont there be strain on this network?
I think it better we introduce something along with introduction of ip6...


----------



## snubbed (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been experiencing throttling in Airtel only sometimes, but i'm sure there is some throttling going on. With BSNL i've never experienced throttling instead i've found speeds go above 250-300kbps in upto 2mbps plans.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2008)

Actually the result shown by azureus is total number of tcp reset...which includes all the other factors causing the reset too....may be al isp are listed mainly coz of weak backbone of our networks....not necessarily throttling....this is one theory...
Any update guys?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 26, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> I dont get you napster..
> 
> Sam9s....
> Oh yeah rs sucks big time dude...next time try to download a big chunk of file and when its half way and something happens then you will know which one is best...i agree for small files say withing 100mb its ok...but above it torrent rocks...no denial!
> ...



Nope I completely disagree, and I am talking about the paid account, not the free stuff which usually people use. And you telling me to try to download a big chunk of file.....man....for 400/months I crack the ass out of RS with avg d/l of more than 25GB/week!. And there is no question of stucking halfway as flashget 9+ versions are awsome and gives you blazing speeds, without bothering of stucking anywhere in between......

torrent on the other hand sucks, coz it greatly depends on the seeds, peers and health, plus your ISP quality as well. With RS all you need to worry about is how high your isp can go, no other bottleneck....... 



> And explain me why torrent contributes to major sharing part rather than your r.s



Simple its free...


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 26, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Is there a way to complain? In u.s this could be seen in a different angle...but in india with corrupt officials...



They will want to know WHAT are you downloading in GBs 
Unless you have a roomful of linux distros


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

Shall i say that i an downloading movies as a preview so that i can see movie when its released in theatres...hi hi hi... I think isp are not here to control us particularly when we are india...am i right? ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 26, 2008)

No comments on that, it's only a matter of time before Bollywood producers go the RIAA way, we are a big market you know


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hathway seems do be doing it ..


----------



## spikygv (Apr 26, 2008)

whats the RIAA way ?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

^ *defectivebydesign.org
RIAA is hollywood recording industry mafia.they want DRM everywhere.@nucleus suspects,it will be the same here in India too somewhere near.
By the way,there are fans for DRM in this forum 
*www.linux.com/feature/55214


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2008)

Seems praka got a bit swept. 

Going the RIAA way does not mean DRM (Not that I say it is good).
N number of business organizations use DRM not only RIAA. Infact it is the music lable and not RIAA which gives you DRM.


It means that you start suing people left right and center and doing it without having proper information to begin with. RIAA is sueing its customers in courts. Morelike threatening to sue them in case they do not cough the crazy amounts of settlement money. 

They have sent letters to about 20 universities to identify students indulged in file sharing and so that they can take them to the court.

The idiots have sued anywhere between an 8 year old girl to an eighty year old grand mother. They even had the nerve to sue a person who was dead some time back. 

Details are here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA
 and here

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trade_group_efforts_against_file_sharing


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2008)

After sometime, those RIAA guys will even start suing people for listening to a DRM protected song at their friend's house...I mean a DRM protected song which is in their friend's computer..........

Anyways, I get 220+ KB/s speed in Torrents....


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2008)

Take it from me, RIAA wud not need the song to be DRM protected to sue anyone, speaking about that,  they would not need a song to sue anyone. They even tried to sue ppl who were "suspected to infringe" copyrights of the people who were not even protected under their provisions.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 28, 2008)

Sify seems to have blocked default ports used by Torrent Sites. Try bwt or desitorrents downloads via Sify connection - Impossible!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

use 56843(or any port in that range) as ur port


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 28, 2008)

That won't help. I have already bypassed this by using proxy!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 28, 2008)

Does using proxy solve the problem?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes...using proxy solved the problem .


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 28, 2008)

ax3 said:


> true very true .......
> 
> HERE customer is not GOD bt a BEGGER .......


+1
All these companies employ people who are trained to extract money from you without giving any service..


----------



## go4saket (May 2, 2008)

Mine works absolutely fine and BTW, I have BSNL Broadband and never face a problem here. Incase if theres any downtime, all I have to do is launch a complain and in a few hours itself its resolved. So, I am very happy with it.

Stop complaining guys.... Just compare it with a year back and see how better it has got.


----------



## Indyan (May 6, 2008)

I didnt realize I was being throttled when I used Dataone back home. So this is bit of a surprise for me. If I remember correctly my download speed was pretty much same in http as well as torrent.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

If you get above say 220 KBPS in torrents, even with helluva no. of seeders, and low leechers, then you arent throttled. I'm not, yet


----------



## go4saket (May 6, 2008)

I get a max of 200 KBps in torrents...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

OOOLD news. The useless fools never stop. I have noticed that the common torrent ports are blocked by BSNL. Someone must sue them for failure of service, cheating, promoting false facts in advertisements, etc.


----------



## hullap (May 6, 2008)

^yup
thats the same here on mtnl
had to take a random port here


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 6, 2008)

strange...i get a speed upto 33kBps on my 256kbps unlimited BSNL BB while downloading well seeded torrnts...its shocking for me too...but yes i do get it...


----------



## spikygv (May 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OOOLD news. The useless fools never stop. I have noticed that the common torrent ports are blocked by BSNL. Someone must sue them for failure of service, cheating, promoting false facts in advertisements, etc.



can u list those ports which are blocked ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

There are lots, considering the no. of ports. The best way is to try them out one by one. Generally try anything above 50000, just a suggestion. I use 55555, which is used by AVG Antivirus for updates, but I use NOD32 so no problem with that.


----------



## drsethi (May 11, 2008)

I am getting excellent speed on home 500 plan of BSNL, speed sometimes exceed 256 KBPS!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

^^

Thank you for stating the impossible, just like several others in the forum. Fails. 2 * 1024 / 8 = 256. Please revise your math.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

^WEll,dr.sethi is correct dude!it is a 2mbps connection


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

^^ Thats not what I meant. The speeds on a 2 mbps cannot EXCEED 256 KBPS, but dr.sethi says it does. Thats what I was talking about.


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

^it exceeds!those routers and lines are capable of providing around 8mbps speed!  
it is explained in this thread itself(old posts).  .

many ppl get speed than what is promised  .the system we have with bsnl is able to provide almost 8mbps.remember IPTV also comes in metros etc;right?


----------



## cyberpyrate (May 12, 2008)

just enable forced encryption in utorrent


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

@praka123

Of course its capable of getting 8 mbps, but how would one go about doing it? I am capped to 2 mbps, and so are my friends, so you mean to say some accounts/modems are uncapped? uncapping the modem can provide the 8 mbps, I'm sure, but its very easy to detect, and is a criminal offence.


----------

